# Undead in AoS



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello,

I was thinking of giving AoS a go and perhaps revisiting vampire counts/tomb kings (Death alliance). 

Now there was one thing that wasn't clear... Do Vampire count wizards all count as death wizards and can they therefor summon (almost) everything that you have in your collection? And can tomb king models summon zombies now?

I think it's a bit of a weird thing right now... Will sudden death punish horde armies like undead? I'm curious about the experiences so far with this faction.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

It says any Death wizard knows X spell under the summoning, so yes the could. Anything in bold refers to units with that word in its keywords list. E.g. a liche priest has death in it's keywords so is a 'death wizard'


----------

